# Help with plastic bumpers



## pina07 (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi Guys, 
Could do with some advice on machining plastic bumpers (Rotary) please. Rotary speeds ,pad sizes you are using and general tips that you guys do to make it a little easier!. Does everyone find them tough?

Kind Regards
Paul


----------



## Mac- (Apr 9, 2019)

No different to the rest of the paint on the car.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Heat is your enemy when polishing plastic panels with a rotary. :buffer:

Plastic can’t dissipate heat like steel or aluminium can and will heat up more quickly. Use the back of your hand to check the panel temperature. Warm is OK but don’t let the panels get hot to the touch.

Otherwise just use your usual pads and polishes and reduce speed and pressure, if necessary, to keep the temperatures down.

Alan W


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Alan W said:


> Heat is your enemy when polishing plastic panels with a rotary. :buffer:
> 
> Plastic can't dissipate heat like steel or aluminium can and will heat up more quickly. Use the back of your hand to check the panel temperature. Warm is OK but don't let the panels get hot to the touch.
> 
> ...


This above :thumb:


----------



## pina07 (Dec 13, 2009)

Cheers guys for the advice.


----------

